# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  .::فتح باب القبول في كلية ينبع الجامعية للبنين والبنات السبت ::.

## إيلاف

ينبع: أحمد العمري 
أعلنت الهيئة الملكية بينبع فتح باب القبول في كلية ينبع الجامعية للبنين والبنات بينبع الصناعية للعام الدراسي 1428/1429، وذلك اعتباراً من السبت المقبل 7/11/1428 وحتى 11/11/1428 وفقاً للأيام والنسب الموضحة للبنين والبنات.
وأوضح مدير الكلية الجامعية بينبع بسام بن عبدالله يماني لـ "الوطن" أن التخصصات المتاحة حالياً بالكلية بعد اجتياز السنة التحضيرية هي علوم الحاسب الآلي التطبيقية، ونظم المعلومات الإدارية التطبيقية، وعلوم اللغة الإنجليزية التطبيقية والترجمة. وأضاف يماني أن الكلية تمنح المتخرج درجة البكالوريوس في التخصص الذي تمت دراسته، مشيراً إلى أن مدة الدراسة في كلية ينبع الجامعية هي كالتالي: السنة الأولى سنة تحضيرية يدرس فيها الطالب اللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات والحاسب الآلي والفيزياء والمهارات الدراسية و التربية الرياضية. أما سنوات التخصص فمدتها أربع سنوات لكل تخصص تتخللها الدراسة التطبيقية في المعامل وفترة التدريب التعاوني. واشترطت الكلية في المتقدم أو المتقدمة أن يكون سعودي أو سعودية الجنسية، أو من أم سعودية، والحصول على الشهادة الثانوية العامة حسب التالي:
* للبنين: تخصص علوم طبيعية (نسبة لا تقل عن 75 %).
* للبنين: تخصص علوم إدارية أو علوم شرعية (نسبة لا تقل عن 80%).
* للبنات: تخصص علمي ( نسبة لا تقل عن 75 % ).
* للبنات تخصص أدبي أو تحفيظ القرآن الكريم (نسبة لا تقل عن 80%)، وأداء اختبار القدرات (القياس) للبنين، وتعبئة نموذج الالتحاق بكلية ينبع الجامعية. 
ويتم القبول وفقاً لأفضل نسبة موزونة للطلاب وأفضل نسبة في الشهادة الثانوية للطالبات والأعداد المحدد قبولها حسب خطة القبول.
وأهابت كلية ينبع الجامعية بالمتقدمين والمتقدمات إلى ضرورة إحضار المستندات التالية: صورة من الشهادة الثانوية وإحضار الأصل للمطابقة، وصورة شهادة اختبار القدرات العامة (القياس) للبنين مع الأصل للمطابقة، وصورة من شهادة حسن السيرة والسلوك، وصورة مكبرة من بطاقة الأحوال أو صورة من دفتر العائلة (للبنات)، مع إحضار الأصل للمطابقة أو صورة من الإقامة وحفيظة نفوس الوالدة للطلبة والطالبات الذين والدتهم سعودية ووالدهم غير سعودي، وأصل موافقة جهة العمل إذا كان طالب الالتحاق موظفاً، وصورة منها، وصور شخصية ملونة حديثة عدد ست مقاس (4×6). 

http://www.alwatan.com.sa/news/newsdetail.asp?issueno=2600&id=28668

تحياتي .. إيلاف ..

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*خلاص مابقى شيء واتخرج وان شاء الله نتوظف* 
*بس انا ابي دعاكم لاأني حاب اكمل في الرياض بكالريوس هذا طموحي من كنت صغير اني آخذ مراتب كبيرة في العلم* 
*وانشاء الله باخذها حبه حبه*
*لاتنسوا تدعولي* 
*تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## إيلاف

> *خلاص مابقى شيء واتخرج وان شاء الله نتوظف* 
> 
> *بس انا ابي دعاكم لاأني حاب اكمل في الرياض بكالريوس هذا طموحي من كنت صغير اني آخذ مراتب كبيرة في العلم* 
> *وانشاء الله باخذها حبه حبه*
> *لاتنسوا تدعولي* 
> 
> *تقبلوا تحياتي*



مرتضى محمد ..
/
/
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تتخرج وتتوظف وتحقق اللي تتمناه ..
أشكرك ع المرور ..
وان شاء الله يستفيد البقية من الخبر ..
/
/
تحياتي .. إيــــلاف ..

----------


## أجمل إحساس

مشكورة إيلاف على الخبرية فرحتيني اللة يفرح قلبك
بس ابي اعرف في وين تصير ينبع هي نفسها الجبيل ولا لوحدها 
وابي اعرف موقع الكلية اذا ليها موقع 
واذا تعرفي اشياء عن الكلية اللة لا يهينك ابيك تعطيني اياها

----------


## أجمل إحساس

أعلنت الهيئة الملكية بينبع فتح باب القبول في كلية ينبع الجامعية للبنين والبنات بينبع الصناعية للعام 

الدراسي 1428/1429، وذلك اعتباراً من السبت المقبل 7/11/1428 وحتى 11/11/1428 وفقاً للأيام 

والنسب الموضحة للبنين والبنات.





بالــتـوفيق جمـيعــاً

----------


## ِAmeer

شكرا جزيلا لكِ أختي إيلاف على الخبر الجميل 
المفرح للطلاب وطالبات 
بارك الله فيكِ
وأشكر  للأخت اجمل إحساس إضافتكِ الجميلة
تحياتي الخالصة
أمير

----------


## إيلاف

أجمل إحساس ..

Ameer ..

شكرا لمروركم العطر .. لاعدمتكم ..

بالتوفيق للجميع يارب ..

تحياتي .. إيــــــلاف ..

----------

